# Coping with University



## missamerica (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey! I am currently in the middle of being diagnosed. Dr leaning toward severe IBS and chronic fatigue syndrome. Testing my blood for signs for other things like crohn's. Anyway recently I haven't been able to get back to University after the christmas break because I have been too sick. I am extremley fatigued with fevers and headaches. As well as losing my appetite almost completely and all the other IBS stuff. How do you guys cope with going to college/university? (Originally from america but been in england for a few years so not sure what term people use now! lol)Feeling as bad as I do, i'm not sure how to cope? Thanks.


----------



## 13997 (Feb 9, 2007)

My IBS first appeared when I was in 2nd year of university (in the middle of an hour long bus trip to a local estuary), and I have had to struggle with balancing school and stomach ever since. It is not easy, and in retrospect, I think I went about it the wrong way (I'm 29 now). I spent my remaining years as an undergraduate "toughing it out," that is, not telling anybody I had a problem, having an emotional struggle trying to leave the house every morning, stopped going to the doctor, etc. My grades dropped, I developed a drinking problem from my self-medicating, and I found no joy in life. I still find myself terrified of going out and am basically a nervous wreck because of all the stress I put myself through during my undergraduate career. There is a somewhat happy ending - I'm getting my PhD (yes, I've been in school THAT long with this) in biochemistry next month - but perhaps you (and anyone who reads this) can learn from my mistakes. Here are a few suggestions:1. Register with the Center for Students with Disabilities (or whatever it's called) at your university. I cannot stress this enough! They will recognize IBS with a note from your doctor. With their recognition, you can schedule exams to times when you anticipate feeling better, and they will give you access to note-takers in the event you miss class. In my case, they gave me a parking pass so I wouldn't have to take the bus (parking is very scarce at my campus and only given to a select few). PLEASE DO THIS! I didn't do it until I was a doctoral student, mostly out of embarassment, but only 1 or 2 people will even know what you have.2. Try not to live far away from campus. Specifically, try to find a cheap basement suite or apartment nearby. I think rez is a bad idea because 1) the gratuitous supply of alcohol WILL NOT make your stomach feel any better, and 2) their meal plans are often not conducive to your gastrointestinal health. Nonetheless, anything beats having to travel long distances to get to school.3. Even if it's a beater, try to own a car. Transit is my worst nightmare, and I suspect there are many other people here who share a similar view. If no spaces are available, see if you can get one, as I described in #1.4. Take advantage of the free recreational facilities on campus. You can go anytime you want and exercise is the best way to relieve stress, which ultimately makes the IBS more tolerable.5. Night classes are more relaxed (the university will be less hectic). Online courses are superb, if you can get them. Almost every 1st year course has an online section, and I see subjects like Psych, English, History and Computer Science all have online upper division courses. My minor was in English Lit, and all the credits that went into this distinction came from online courses. If you're having trouble adjusting to the format of online courses (as some do), you can get help in the form of free tutors offered by the Centre for Students with Disabilities.6. Have fun! University is supposed to be the most exciting time in our life...I hope that helps!Nick


----------



## missamerica (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Nick,All really great suggestions.I am blessed that I have a flat right by the university so it's only a short walk. (I planned it that way!)I don't think however my university is as kind about the whole "disability" thing. I will check it out though. But I have made all my teachers aware, and they have been so supportive. Which makes everything so much easier. I'm originally from America but been England for a bit so am at University here. I'm not sure how it all works here with whole illness thing because for the past 2 years i've just been plowing through and when i get home for a break, thats when my body starts shutting down. Haha. I've learnt I have CFS/ME and IBS so now that I know the sorts of things I have I can plan my day to day life better to save my body breaking down. I should be at university at the moment but I literally have one class for the next 2 weeks and haven't really been able to get out of bed. So i'm gaining strength so I can get back. Really appreciate you taking the time to write those things down. I'm going to check out the University's policy on disability and sickness.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Its definitely different in the UK, but its a route I never needed to explore at university.I would approach student welfare and discuss it with them as they will mnow all the details.I hope you feel better soon!N


----------

